# Coyote trouble



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, coyotes are opportunistic hunters, so if they can catch a barn cat they will.

My 3 cats stay close to the barn, and can always slip inside where the coyotes can't get them.

We have bunches of coyotes around here too, and every so often the local farmers go 'varmint' hunting.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

In our area (Alberta) it's well known that coyotes will kill your cats. So will owls and foxes. 

The coyotes will also kill your dog if they can entice it out. It's quite ingenious. One coyote will let the dog see him, and act in a very insulting manner. I can't quite describe it, but I've actually seen it. This coyote was moving back and forth in the field, dancing and prancing and my dog was getting agitated so I brought him in. I asked my neighbours about it and they said one coyote will entice the dog to chase it, then lead it into an ambush surrounded by other coyotes who will kill it. Amazing.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

In a barn I was at in Colorado Springs, Colorado, we lost 12 barn cats to coyotes before we gave up replacing them. They had their dens on Fort Carson land, so we couldn't go after them. They came right up into the barns to get our last two!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

We have a dozen also but have been lucky so far and haven't lost one to coyotes in the past 10 years. Hopefully this was an isolated thing and not that they are starting to encroach on the barn area. The shot may have been a big help in that way.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We had a "pack" of coyotes actually come up to the house (after the barn cat) and our dogs chased them away. I was terrified the coyotes were going to rip the dogs apart and would you believe those coyotes turned tail and ran? I was shocked.

They can't be THAT hungry though because our deer population is astronomical this year. (I'm happy - I love watching the deer but our farmers are not happy).


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Some coyotes just about wiped out our chickens last week  Guess we'll have to get some more.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Or shoot the coyotes.

Foxes hate coyotes, you know. I have this fox that would be happy to take care of your coyote problem. All he'll charge you are a couple of your "yard bunnies".











But you better keep him away from your chickens....he likes hens. You might end up with some strange chicks.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lol! I haven't seen them in area (we have foxes though). My all cats are indoor, but that would be still pretty bad to have such neighbors. I doubt they could go after my horses though, my paint would love to have one for breakfast! :twisted:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Arent there some types of very large geese that are able to scare off coyotes?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Arent there some types of very large geese that are able to scare off coyotes?


:lol: More like a 'goose stepping' hunter with a .45.........


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> :lol: More like a 'goose stepping' hunter with a .45.........


Not enough range .... .308, 30-06, .3030, SKS So you don't have to get close.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> Arent there some types of very large geese that are able to scare off coyotes?


Emu!..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

No, seriously, aren't there these huge, very aggressive African geese? I dunno, thought I'd heard something like that.

We have coyotes, too. They are ubiquitous.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I would rather have the coyotes than large, aggresive African geese. At least the coyotes won't crap on the porch.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> I think I would rather have the coyotes than large, aggresive African geese. At least the coyotes won't crap on the porch.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Donkeys do a good job of getting rid of coyotes but I've got 5 mouths to feed now and only use 1 so hunting them is going to become a consideration.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you decide to try calling them make sure that you don't miss. If you call them and miss then pretty soon they won't come to a call anymore.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I never miss, Kevin (LOL)


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Nobody does! shooting must be the easiest thing in the world.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It is if you practice a lot. I used to shoot competitively with a hand gun but was always a good shot with a rifle. :wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have been to some local bird shows and seen some HUMUNGOUS geese, if I was a coyote I would think 2X before I messed with 'em. I forget the name but they are GORGEOUS and weigh about 85 lbs when fully grown. Heck, I"D think 2X before I messed with 'em and I LOVE geese. 

Yes, I have had some as pets (not the huge ones, just normal sized) and yes I looked like a refugee from a domestic violence shelter ALL the time because I played with them and they play rough!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> I think I would rather have the coyotes than large, aggresive African geese. At least the coyotes won't crap on the porch.


ROFLMAO! Very, very true!

But on serious note some domestic geese are very aggressive (comparable to say, canadian geese). Not sure how well they'll manage coyotes though...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hopefully you manage to solve the coyote problem.

We don't have coyotes but we have wolves which take dogs, sheep and other domestic animals, tho not luckily right around my corners. What I've gotten, it's pretty hard to get a permission so you can shoot even those ones who come close and do that.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

In VT we have a problem with to many coyotes too. What you can do is if you want or think its worth it is hire or if a friend or husband/ boy friend hunters they could take the coyotes out. If not possibly an exterminator, if not you could possibly hire a hunter to kill them and take them away.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

We have coyotes everywhere. They run through our property at night and you can here them calling. 
Maybe you could get a road runner. They seem to keep the coyotes busy.








Beep! Beep!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Heck, outdoor cats don't survive in my suburban neighborhood because of coyotes. If I had property outside city limits with livestock I would have donkeys. They take care of the coyotes very well. No need to go into the grisly details, I hope ;-)


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i had that problem with them taken our chickens. i shot them with a paintball gun (it was semi auto) and i hit him like four times in seconds haven't seen a coyote since on our property but our neighbors have problems with them still.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

My wife saw one last night when she was coming home. She said he was on 2 legs leaning on the fence - reminded her of the Big Bad Wolf - actually spooked her quite a bit.


----------

